# رخام صناعي وحجر صناعي



## نوري الخطيب (1 مايو 2011)

مصنع رخام صناعي ومعدات الحجر الصناعي 
معدات الرخام الصناعي وكافة مستلزمات الرخام الصناعي وتعليم كادر كامل مع التشغيل في أي بلد
تعتمد شركتنا على التقنية العالية و سهولة الإنتاج بهذه المعدات 
www.vacuum-sy.com 
نوري 
00963933335313


----------



## HAKIM201089 (13 يونيو 2018)

اعانكم الله ادا فتحتم مجالكم في ليبيا ستجدون زبائن كثر لعملكم فهو مرغوب عندنا كثيرا


----------

